# California Going to Put Warning Labels on Sugary Drinks...Do We Need These Warnings?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Do we really need warning labels?  Doesn't everyone know that too much sugar is bad for your health, promotes obesity and bad for teeth?  http://newhope360.com/news/california-legislator-proposes-warning-labels-sugary-drinks


----------



## oakapple (Feb 15, 2015)

well, you would think so! however I heard today that a few supermarkets here had been told not to display daffodils next to the fruit and veg dept. because people may try and eat them. I made me laugh, death by daffodil?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll go along with warnings on the labels if it will bring the public's attention to the connection between sugary drinks and obesity and diabetes. Some government programs to promote healthier life styles have been remarkably successful. Think of how successful the anti smoking campaign has been. I don't see anyone being hurt by the warning label except maybe the sugary drink manufacturers.


----------

